
Reddit Introduces New Ad-Type: Promoted User Posts - cJ0th
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/4upf11/new_ad_type_promoted_user_posts/
======
cJ0th
I hate to be negative but I am slowly beginning to believe they're completely
loosing their minds at Reddit. Not long ago they had this epiphany re turning
links into affiliate links. Now they allow companies to purchase user posts in
what appears to be a rather clumsy process which eventually may or may not
lead to an ad with a highly questionable ROI.

Otoh, (and here I am not being sarcastic) if you try these kind of mad ideas
for long enough you may really find the ultimate monetizing strategy one day.
Who knows...

